# Best place for 68 GTO restoration parts



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello, Just wanted to get some opinions as to what place is good for restoration parts for our 68 GTO convertible. We're looking for replacement Fisher sill plates, a complete door rubber/felt replacement kit, and a set of the small rubber bumpers that typically fall off in the door jambs, and trunk lits. I've looked at the sill plates at OPGI and their probably the only place I could get those, but the items seem to awfully expensive at OPGI. Just wanted to know if there's another alternative. Thanks.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

OPGI is pricey and I only go there if the other vendors don't have the part.
Most of the parts I bought came from Ames/Performance Years and Summit Racing.
Ames has the sill plates, page 114 in their catalog and all the other stuff you are looking for.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Restoration parts*

Good quality parts aren't cheap, but I recommend *Ames Performance **Engineering*.

No connection, just a satisfied customer!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Just a quick glance... looks like Ames has them for $85 and OPGI has them for $79. I did not look at shipping cost. I kind of suspect the sill plates come from the same vendor, but don't know. Matt


----------



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank for the advice, guys. I'll try out Ames. I agree that the price of the sill plate's are OK at OPGI, and I'll probably get those from them, but the price of their rubber/felt kits are very expensive there. Thank again.


----------

